# Is this ice cream still edible?



## TaMMa89

Well, like we all know you shouldn't eat ice cream which is melted and then froze again.

I bought a liter of delicious liquorice ice cream today. After I walked home I realized that part of the ice cream had melted and messed my bag (the trip home took about 20 or 30 minutes and there was something around 13*C/56*F outdoors). I opened the pack and eyed the ice cream. It was still mainly solid but became more softer than normal. And as I said, part of it had melted to my bag.

Now the ice cream is in a freezer and I think if I could still eat it. I think I'd peel most outermost "layers" off because they've melted firstly and most badly. But I'm not sure. Is it still safety to eat ice cream which is melted like I said?


----------



## horsey*kisses

i didnt know u weren't supposed to eat ice cream that has melted then refroze...........
if you just bought it then i would taste it and if it tastes fine then go for it
when i eat ice cream i have to eat it melted so i put the whole container in the microwave for 30 seconds and then spoon it into a bowl and put the container back in the freezer...i've doen that for years...maybe that doesnt count....i dont know lol


----------



## TaMMa89

* has melted (sorry, have to fix my mistakes afterwards).

Thanks for answering . I've heard that refroze ice cream can cause you a stomach upset.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

Really? I have NEVER experienced that. We've had ice cream melt, and then we've refrozen it again. And it's perfectly fine. We've been perfectly fine.

I honestly think that's just an old wive's tale...


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh, the advice is even printed in every pack which includes frozen food (ice cream, french fries etc.) over here.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

That's interesting... I rarely read warning labels...  Except on Medicine... which I rarely take.

I dunno. If it tastes fine... why not? If you end up having a slight stomach ache after eating it, throw it out. But for now... I don't see why you SHOULD throw it out. It's perfectly good ice cream!!


----------



## TaMMa89

Ok, thanks for advice. Maybe I'll dare eat it if you have eaten refroze products too and still got nothing about them. It's very delicious ice cream and it'd be a pity throw it away.


----------



## claireauriga

The problem with defrosting stuff and refreezing it is stuff like bacteria growing. You should definitely throw away things such as frozen meat which has been defrosted, and from experience chips or potato waffles are hideous if you refreeze them. Something just goes wrong in the taste and texture department.

I think the thing that's most likely to go wrong with ice cream is nothing to do with health. It'll be to do with your enjoyment of the ice cream. Just like with chocolate, ice cream must be cooled at a specific rate to give a particular crystal structure. This structure determines the taste and texture. When you refreeze ice cream or chocolate (in choccie's case, that's letting it solidify after it melts), it won't get the right crystal structure and so its taste and texture will be off.

So it's not all in your head when melted-and-cooled chocolate tastes ucky. It's a fact, and as a chemical engineer maybe one day I'll be working on chocolate-cooling


----------



## my2geldings

I have never eaten ice cream that was melted and refrozen tho i dont think it would be an issue. Anything else tho like veggies, meats etc I would just toss.


----------



## TaMMa89

Ok, I ate it and got nothing.

Thanks fopr tips. You're always so nice  .


----------



## my2geldings

TaMMa89 said:


> Ok, I ate it and got nothing.
> 
> Thanks fopr tips. You're always so nice  .


hahahaha, if you do we want pictures


----------



## TaMMa89

My2Geldings said:


> TaMMa89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I ate it and got nothing.
> 
> Thanks fopr tips. You're always so nice  .
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha, if you do we want pictures
Click to expand...

Hmmm... Pictures about what? (sorry now I'm sure I've missed something  )


----------



## my2geldings

it was a joke, its ok :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89

Aa... Ok .


----------



## geewillikers

Licorice ice cream? 

Is it black? I've never had it!


----------



## TaMMa89

geewillikers said:


> Licorice ice cream?
> 
> Is it black? I've never had it!


No, it's normal vanilla ice cream with licorice sauce. There are black stripes in white ice cream . It looks something like that: http://polkkapossu.blogspot.com/2008/02/nuski-nuski-nuski-nuski-nuski-nuski.html and tastes very delicious.


----------



## geewillikers

Alrighty! I've got to try it!


----------



## DashAwayAll

It won't harm you unless it has warmed enough for bacteria to grow - like setting milk out in the sun. Usually you just get an icky texture.
Most ice creams are now so full of gelatin's, whey, and assorted crud that they don't "melt" and become liquid. It's rather gross.


----------



## TaMMa89

DashAwayAll said:


> Most ice creams are now so full of gelatin's, whey, and assorted crud that they don't "melt" and become liquid. It's rather gross.


Yuck! 

Well, that ice cream melted very well. It messed my bag and all inside it.


----------

